# has anyone had treatment at wrexham maelor??



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi

im new to this site been ttc 4 years now and been on metformin for 6 months.  im due to see mr taylor on monday and wondered if there was anyone out there who has been seen in the maelor who i could ask for some advise on what treatment they were given, what order etc

thanks karen


----------



## princess-mimi (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi Karen

I was under Mr Kumar for my fertility tests but ended up seeing Mr Taylor. He is very kind and sincere. After i had my DIVF treatment ( which i had done at another hospital as the don't do it in wrexham) Mr Taylor was my OB thoughout my pregnancy and looked after me very well. So you will be well looked after by him.

I hope your appointment went well today.

If you would like a chat PM me anytime

Kimberley x


----------

